# Primos Bloodhunter light?



## JBird227 (Oct 17, 2008)

Anybody used one?


----------



## Dupree (Oct 17, 2008)

wondering the same thing.


----------



## Hunterrs (Oct 17, 2008)

Most all the reviews I have read on here say they are not worth the money.


----------



## Killdee (Oct 17, 2008)

Dont know about the primos, but somebody else was selling a model a year or 2 ago I almost ordered 1, but was warned off by my woodite's.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Oct 17, 2008)

*Blood Tracking Lights....*

I have one of the Gerber "Carnivore" Blood Tracking Lights and have practiced using it in my back yard using beef blood from packaged meats. It does make the blood MORE VISIBLE against the grass/leaves, but it DOESN'T "JUMP OUT AT YOU" (as advertised). This, of course, may vary with different people due to differences in color vision acuteness/blindness. It is really ONLY USEFUL under night time or very low-light conditions.... in daylight conditions it really doesn't appear to make much difference. But then again, I don't ever have a problem in tracking "blood trails" during daylight hours. It's only when it's dark that I need the assistance of the Gerber "Carnivore" Light. It is small enough to carry in my pack.... so it is always there if I need it.

Here's a link to a previous discussion on it:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=80821&highlight=Carnivore+Light


You can also use the "SEARCH" function on the forum and look up "Carnivore Light" to get a listing of about 6 discussions on 'blood lights'.

As I mentioned earlier in a post, get some blood from a butcher or a packaged meat and practice using the light in your own yard FIRST under varying light conditions. That way you'll know what to expect and LOOK FOR when you actually need to use it. The same rule of "practice, practice, and practice" APPLIES TO ANYTHING YOU WISH TO BE PROFICIENT AT AND DO WELL!

Slug-Gunner


----------

